
I Miss Arcade Games - adrian_mrd
https://www.kotaku.com.au/2019/12/teenage-mutant-ninja-turtles-was-arcade-co-op-action-at-its-finest/
======
zeristor
Thanks for the prompt, I miss the ambient sound of the arcade.

Early eighties would be nice: Pac-Man, Frogger, Defender, Phoenix, Battlezone.

I daresay this could all be emulated with multi-MAMEs.

This is from the early nineties nice feeling, but I don’t recognise anything:

[https://youtube.com/watch?v=KNVdREXnOLM](https://youtube.com/watch?v=KNVdREXnOLM)

~~~
jamespo
[http://arcade.hofle.com/](http://arcade.hofle.com/)

